

'I'm living in poverty':Inventor of the wind-up radio wants stronger patent laws - dsr12
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2280057/Im-living-poverty-Inventor-wind-radio-calls-stronger-patent-laws-carved-profits-gadget.html

======
gcb0
Hard to have sympathy... All he did was "do some old thing on the internet"
patents.

i may be wrong, but from the article it seems he just patented every electric
device that worked with a battery, to work with a hand cranked generator.

He shouldn't even have got those patents if that's so.

